# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  { كِيري .. كِلْ تَفْكِيري ~

## ωậţέέη ..} ~

بِسمِ اللهِ الْرَحمَنِ الرَحِيم 
اللّهُمّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمّد وَ عَجّل فَرجَهَم .. يَآ الله 
تَحَيّةُ عَطِرة وَ بَعد  :embarrest:  ~ 

طَبْعَاً نَآلَت تَغْيير بَسيط مِنْ رَفِيقِي { الفُوتووو  :wink: 
<< هَالبْنَية مَآ خَلتْ شِي مَآ صَورتهـ  :toung:  
 

/ 

رأيُكُمـ  :noworry:  ..؟؟

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

حلوة الصورة وتين 
تسلمي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

روعه صراحه 
تسلم يدش

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هههههه
مررررره حلييييييييوه

يسلمـــــــــوا
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح...

----------


## حكايا الشموع

وااااااااااااايد حلوه

تسلمي خيتو .. :)

----------


## ليالي الخبر

كيري.. كيري ..كيري .. كيري >>>>ماعليه دخلت جو بس

وتين ..!!!!

الصوره آبدآآآآآآآآآآآع صراآحه..
لكن لو مسويه شويه عزل بحيث ان الخلفيه تكون اوضح من اللي تحتها او بالعكس
كآآآن طلعت اروع .. وبالعكس ترا الصوره ما يعبيها شي ...

دمتي مبدعه خييييييه

----------


## Malamh Cute

صبآإح الورد ، 
تصوير روعه :) ،

تسلم الأنآإمل النعًوومه غلآتو ،

ربي يعطيش آلف عافيه ،

لآخلآ ولآعدم

سي يو

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

حلــــــو

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الصوره حلووة

وطرقيتها حلووه كماان

بس الصورة موشوشة شوووي

تسلم يديك

تحياتي

----------


## سنين

مرة حلوه خيتو 

تسلمي

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بما إنش مسويه دعاية كيري :toung: 
زي ما قالت ليالي الخير 
أو ماكان له داعي وجود السمبوسه 
حق يكون التركيز على الكيري :noworry: 
صوره  :kaseh:

----------


## نبراس،،،

صووره جمييله جدا
 حتى لواني ما احب كل انوااع الجبنه 
كل الشكر لك خييه لعى هذه اللقطه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق دمت بخيير

----------


## همس الصمت

تصوير حلو مرررررة
ومسويه دعاية حلوة للكيري وللتحسير
تسلم الديات يارب ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
وفي انتظار للمزيد المزيد من تصويرك الحلو ..
موفقة لكل خير..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
حرااام علييك وتييين تحسيرر وحنااااا صايميين ههههه
اصلاً الصورة اوحت لي بطبخه هاااع > صدقت موو بعد الا متوهقه ويش اتسوي بالمطبخ  :wacko:  هههه
صورة احليووه وفكرره اروع :)
وان شاء الله دووم اتصوري لينا اشياء تحسيريه  :bigsmile:  >> ما اتقاوم ههههه
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## ωậţέέη ..} ~

مَكْسُورة خَآطِر / رَبّي يُسَلّم رُوحَك القَرِيبَة  :amuse:  .. آهلاً بِكِ
عَفآف الهُدَى / الأروع .. هُطُولكِ هُنآآآ .. سَلّمك الرَب =)
دمْعَة طُفلَة يتِيمة / آهلاً عَزِيزَتِي .. وَفّق الله الجَمِيع  :amuse: 
حَكآيا الشمُوع / حَقاً   :toung:  .. جَمِيعاً
لَيآلِي الخبر / هههه كِيري .. كِيري .. كِيري  :wink: 
مِنْ حقكِ أن تدخلي جَو .. هَذآ ليسَ شَيئاً عآدي  :toung: 
آشكُركِ لـ نَقدِكِ .. المَرة القَآدِمة .. سـَ نُبْدِع آكثَر  :cool: 
Malama Cute /  آخجَلتِيني  :embarrest:  .. بَآقةٌ مِن اليآسَمِين لـِ رُوحَكِ
المُشَآكِسَة / اهلاً  :amuse:  .. شُكراً
آسِيرة شَوق / سَلّمَكِ الخَآلِق .. عَزِيزتِي الصُورة مُلتَقَطة بـِ 
{ جَوآل الدَمْعَة  :toung:  ~ لِـ ذَآ هِي غَير وآضِحة جَيداً
سِنِين / جَعَل البَآرِي حَيآتَك .. حٌلوةٌ  :amuse: 
حَسّآسَة بزيَآدة / ههه بالعَكس .. لَو لآ وُجُود السَمبُوسَة .. 
لـ فَقَدت الصّورة جَمآليتَهآ  :toung:  ~
نبرآس / الشكر يَرجَعُ لـِ حُظُوركُم  :embarrest:  ~
هَمسُ الصمت / سَأوآفيكُم بالمَزيد بالتأكِيد  :wink:  واهلاً بِكِ ..
عوآمِيّة صَفوآنِيّة / ههه لآ تتأملِي كَثِيراً وَ لَنْ تَشعُري بـِ { التَحْسِير ههه
اثلَجتِي الفؤآد بـِ هَمسُك  :amuse:  .. شُكراً

/


~  :embarrest:  آشكُر كُل مَنْ تَوآجَد ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تصوير رائع ماشاء الله ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

والى الامام ،، 

تستحقي التقيم ..

كل المودة

----------

